# how to overhaul wartsila vasa 6R32LND



## elreedy (26 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركانة

انا الحمد لله لسة مخلص complete overhaul for wartsila vasa 32
four stroke - medium speed - inline - 6 units - 2250kw
model 2001

عاوز اشوف شويه تفاعل علشان نبدأ نحط الصور والقياسات تبعا ل wartsila
كام واحد عاوز يتفرج ؟؟؟؟


----------



## marine designer (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انا معاااااااااااك ان شاء الله يا هندسة


----------



## elreedy (26 سبتمبر 2013)

يارب .......
ومعانا الباشمهندس marine designer
بس !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 سبتمبر 2013)

الى الامام اخى الفاضل 
 *elreedy*وان شاء الله الاعضاء هنا عليهم المشاركة .. شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فريد رفعت (27 سبتمبر 2013)

الله ياويك يا باش مهندس انا عندى 4 منها ياريت نستفيد منك


----------



## elreedy (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*main components maintenance interval for engine*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فى الشركات (المحترمة) يتم عمل الصيانه للمحركات طالما لم يوجد طارئ على حسب ماتنصح به الشركة المصنعه . وفى بعض الاحيان بعد الخبرة فى العمرات تكتشف انه يجب تغيير شئ من جدول الصيانه للافضل. على سبيل المثال فى هذا المحرك مكتوب يتم عمل صيانه cylinder head كل حوالى 12000 ساعه ولكن بعد الممارسه فى العمرات اكتشف ان صيانه ال cylinder head يجب الا تزيد عن 8000 ساعه باى حال من الاحوال لتلاشى مشاكل كثيرة جدا من اهمها تسريب المياه من حول exhaust valve seat وما يتبعها من مشاكل . 
ايضا اكتشفنا ان piston rings وال big end bearing من الممكن ان تصل الى 20000 ساعه مع انه مكتوب 16000. اى مااقصدة انه يجب تطبيق كلام الصانع مع الخبرة لتجد افضل النواتج. ايضا كل هذا يعتمد على عوامل كثيرة جدا لا استطيع حصرها ولكن من اهمها .
1- engine load
2- fuel type
3- cooling system treatment
4- turbo charger , air cooler

سابدابوضع خطة الصيانه من شركة wartsila وان شاء الله سيتم متابعه الموضوع


----------



## marine designer (28 سبتمبر 2013)

مية مية يا هندسة


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع اكثر من رائع ... والملف ممتاز جدا .. تسلم الايادى


----------



## elreedy (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*PRE OVERHAUL M/Es*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

قبل البدأ فى عملية الصيانه الكاملة . يجب إتخاذ بعض الإجراءات من وجهه نظرى اهم من الصيانه نفسها خاصة اذا كانت اول مرة ستقوم بعملية الصيانه وهذا الكلام عام لأى محرك.
1- read the manual instruction
وطبعا دى من اهم الخطوات لتسهيل عملية الفك والتغيير والتركيب
2- check the history for the engine and the units
بمعنى انك لازم تعرف تاريخ المحرك هل الكرنك مخروط ؟ هل عندك ركبة كان فيها مشاكل ؟ هل الصيانه كانت دورية ؟ هل قطع الغياااااااااااااااااار اصلية ؟ مين الى كان بيقوم بالصيانات قبل كدة ؟
3- check for measurements of manufacturer
علشان تبقى عارف هاتحل على ضغط كام اذا كان هيدروليك وهاتربط على كام اذا كان هيدروليك او torque wrench. كمان علشان تعرف تاخد قياسات كل شئ هنتكلم علية لاحقا وتقارنة اذا كان فى الحدود ولا وجب تغييرة
4- prepare your tools that u will need for overhauling
5- permission for overhauling
يمكن الميناء لا تسمح لذلك يجب اخذ جواب يسمح بذلك اذا مالم يكن بطارئ.
6- take your time but do it fast and good
ودى بتتقال لينا دايما :17:
7- how to isolate the engine by ( clutch the turning gear - shut off main start air valve or if the engine start with turbine starter but to blocking position)
8- read the cooling water piping diagram 
علشان تعرف هاتقفل اى بلوف طبعا وتاخد بالك جدا لو كان نظام التبريد عندك مركزى ان بعد ماتقفل البلوف وتبدأ تعمل drain للمحرك لازم ولااااااااابد تبعت اى حد يقف جنب expansiontk لان لو عندك بلف مش قاطع كويس فتانك التعويض هايفضى وطلعا المولدات والتكييفات وغيرة كتير هايقف :8: دة لو كان مركزى.
9- لا انصح تماما ان يكون كل من فى غرفة المحركات يعمل فى نفس الوقت ونفس المكان يعنى افضل انك تكون عاملها زى خطة ازاى عددكم كله مثلا يبقى 5 افراد ودة كفاية جدا ( اتنين بعد ماترفع cylinder head مسؤلين عن تحضير ال spare cylinder ويفضل يكونوا ذو اهل للثقه وبردة لا تثق حتى فى صوابعك هية كدة بقى :57: فردين تانيين بيفكوا الباقى وفرد للتنضيف.
10- افضل شئ انك تكون نحضر على الاقل complete cylinder head منقبل. ودى هاتوفرلك مجهود وتركيز رهييييب.
11- كل حاجة ياباشا بالصور علشان ال loyds دة لو كان ال register بتاعك مايرخمش عليك . يعنى حليت صورة قبل ماتنضف وتركب صورة . ركبت شنابر جديدة وكدة يعنى صورة وكل حاجة تكتب عليها زى ماهتشوف فى الصور. والله ساعات بحس انى شغال مصور :77:


بالنسبة لحديثنا عن المحرك vasa 32 


1- overhaul cylinder head 
بإستخدام hydraulic special tools وطبعا ممنوع تماما تعدى الضغط المسموح بيه علشان مايحصلش strain and deformation لل cylinder head studs.
دايما بيكون الحل اعلى 20 بار فقط من الرباط . ساعات مابتقدرش حتى لووصلت للحد تحل الصامولة بايدك هاقوك استخدم اى مسمار صغير وبالطرق على المسمار فى اتجاه الحل هاتحل وخاصة المشكلة دى هاتقابلك فى الصامولة الى قريبه من cylinder head exhaust mainfold connection علشان حرارة المكان دة عالية شوية.
يتم رفع الcylinder head بإستخدام الاداة الخاصة برفعها وحاجة مهمة جدا اى thread فى الراس لوضع اداه الرفع او ال thread الى فى piston لوضع اداة الرفع ايضا يجب تنظيفه ب thread tab. الله اكبر كارثه حصلت قبل كدة سمعت عنها .
بصراحة انا بفضل افتح cam shaft door الخاص بالوحدة دى علشان الفحص وبردة علشان بحب ارفع وانزل الراس وال cam بعيدة.
هاشيل بإيدى fire washer من على cylinder liner
وضع ماسورتين على اى اتنين stud متقابلين ونربط صاموليتين باليد ودة علشان الخطوه التاليه احتمال ال liner يتحرك لأعلى وبكدة بنمنعه من الحركة.
وضع special tool الخاصة بإذاله anti polishing ring وارفع piston فهيرفع special tool together with antipoligshing ring

طبعا crank case door للوحدة دى مفتوحة من الجهتين

2- remove piston
زى ماقلنا بعض مانضفنا ال thread وركبنا piston remover special tool . عن طريق turning gear ضع piston in bdc.
قم بتركيب hydraulic tool الخاصة بحل piston rod ومن ثم حل الصواميل وارفع ال piston with piston rod only
المحرك دة يتم حل big end complete من اسفل وماحدش يفكر يحل بس big end lower part ويرفع الباقى من فوق علشان ان شاء الله ال liner هايتكسر ودة حصل مع ناس زى الفل والله.

هاه تمام رفعنا piston with piston rod نشغل بقى الراجل بتاع التنضيف فى المكبس وطبعا قبل مايشتغل هوة فى التنضيف تشتغل انت مصوراتى ومحلل لحاله المكبس.

3- remove big eng bearing
هتلف الكرنك وتاخد بالك وانت بتلف الكرنك علشان احنا مافكناش ال studs الى على big end bearing زى مالكتاب بيقول علشان ننجز وبالتالى لازم تاخد بالك كويس ان ال studs مش هايخبط فى ال frame وهوة بيلف. بعدين تحط ال hydraulic tools وتحل diagonal بس يعنى كل صاموله لفها 3 او 4 لفات بعد ماتشيل ال hydraulic tools. بعدين هاتحط slider وتعدية من باب stbd to ps وتحط ال tools الى هاتسحب بيها الجزء العلوى من جهة والسفلى من جهه اخر وتبدأ براحة جدا تدور الكرنك لغاية ماتقريبا الجزئين بتاع big eng يعدوا على tools الى هاتسحب بيها وبراحه كدة ياباشا تسحب كل جزء من جهه وتحطهم جنب بعض وتصور وتحلل تانى .

4- remove main bearing
اولا يتم حل lateral stud الخاص بالكرسى المراد حلة من الجهتين خارج المحرك ( ان شاء الله هارفع الصور الى هتوضح كل دة )
ثانيا يتم وضع hydraulic tools الخاصة بإزالة صامولتى main bearing cover for lower shell ودة مقلوب مش زى الكرنكات الى معظمنا عارفها كويس يعنى بتحل تحت الاول مش فوق. 
ثالثا بإستخدام special hydraulic pump يتم توصيلها مع الhydraulic jack والضغط حتى نزول lower cover for main bearing ومن ثم يتم سحب shell باليد
رابعا يتم وضع special tool فى crank shaft lubricating hole وتدوير الكرنك ببطئ شديد وسحب السبيكة العلوية

ان شاء الله هحاول ارفع اكبر قدر من الصور لتوضيح الموضوع والى مش فاهم حاجة يقولى وسامحونى لانى مش اشرح افضل من كدة .

ان شاء الله بالخير نتكلم المرة القادمة عن القياسات وال honing


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 سبتمبر 2013)

فعلا موضوع القياسات والخلوصات ... موضوع مهم جدا فى انتظار تكمله الموضوع الرائع ... ياريت اخىelreedy
[h=4] نتكلم عن عزوم الرباط والحل .. ومعدل ربط المسامير على الماكينه .. وفى انتظار جديدك وشكرا
[/h]


----------



## marine designer (4 أكتوبر 2013)

في الانتظار ان شاء الله


----------



## ali abualaes (12 نوفمبر 2014)

موضوع رائع انشاء الله تستمر في عطائك المفيد جدا
وان شاء الله نشوف مشاركه ومداخلات اكثر من الاخوة المهندسين الاعضاء بالمنتدى
في هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## Abedassalam (26 يوليو 2015)

يعطيك العافيه يا كابتن


----------



## saedsy (8 يناير 2018)

elreedy قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> قبل البدأ فى عملية الصيانه الكاملة . يجب إتخاذ بعض الإجراءات من وجهه نظرى اهم من الصيانه نفسها خاصة اذا كانت اول مرة ستقوم بعملية الصيانه وهذا الكلام عام لأى محرك.
> 1- read the manual instruction
> ...


ممتاز يا بشمهندس بس ليش مابتتحمل معي الملفات


----------

